# sanding jl magnets to fit aurora chassis



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

How do you guys sand these to fit? I know they are tight,do you sand the sides,front or back?What do you sand them with? Any help appreciated.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I think you have to sand the edges, but im not 100% sure i havent did it, I did try to put some in a aurora an I think it was the sides that needed sanding, but I forget since I didnt do it:freak:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

You can sand the front (the side with the 2 ends) or the back (curved). I have seen that folks will sand down the front when they have an arm that is close to 16 ohms, and the back when the arm is higher, in the 17's or 18's.

I use a diamond hone, picked up a 3 pack really cheap at a local discount hardware store for around $10, does the job very fast.


----------

